# Amdgpu-pro-opencl [Risolto]

## saverik

Buongiorno ,

sto cercando di installare il programma ethminer sul mio pc con amd rx580 ma non mi fa installare Amdgpu-pro-opencl.

Ho installato il driver amdgpu ma arrivato qua :

```

Xeon /home/saverik # emerge --ask dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F  ~] dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296 

Fetch instructions for dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296:

 * Please download the Radeon Software for Linux Driver 18.20 for Ubuntu 16 from

 *     https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

 * The archive should then be placed in your distfiles directory.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296::gentoo

!!! dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296/temp/build.log'

 * Please download the Radeon Software for Linux Driver 18.20 for Ubuntu 16 from

 *     https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

 * The archive should then be placed in your distfiles directory.

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.606296/temp/build.log'

```

non va piu' avanti.

ho provato a scaricare il driver disponibile il amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz dal sito AMD e posizionato lo stesso in /usr/portage/distfiles come da istruzioni con quel risultato.

il mio make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

LC_MESSAGES=C

######

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=""

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev  mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

#########

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

##XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

##XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

#############

USE="X  -kde -qt4 -gnome acpi alsa bluetooth glamor gtk3 lm_sensors mtp multilib dhclient networkmanager savedconfig thunar usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Portage ti dice cosa fare

```
 * Please download the Radeon Software for Linux Driver 18.20 for Ubuntu 16 from

 *     https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

 * The archive should then be placed in your distfiles directory. 
```

Devi scaricare a mano il pacchetto, per questione di licenza, e mettelo in /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## xdarma

Forse hai scaricato un file diverso, controlla la parte dopo 18.20.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa non avevo letto che l'avevi scaricato.

Il problema sembra che l'ebuild deve essere aggiornato infatti si aspetta che scarichi la version amdgpu-pro-18.20-606296.tar.xz ma dal sito si puo' solo scaricare la versione amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755.tar.xz

----------

## saverik

gia la versione richiesta da portage non e' più disponibile.

sto cercando il modo di fargli riconoscere una di queste  versioni . https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20

vedo come fare

suggerimenti ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a creare un nuovo ebuild e cambiargli il nome con la versione giusta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hanno fatto il commit per la versione 684755

----------

## xdarma

Sul sito di AMD dovresti trovare anche le vecchie versioni dei driver, ma mi ricordo che erano un po' nascoste.

Se vuoi tentare direttamente con la versione 18.50, c'è un bug aperto con ebuild aggiornato: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.50 version bump

Ma sembra dia problemi. :-(

----------

## saverik

non sono riuscito a trovare le vecchie versioni...

ed il commit?...  se creo l'ebuild con la 684755..  poi come faccio ad avere la certificazione con il nuovo ebuild?

e' questa la procedura corretta?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_repository

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il commit era inteso che ti basta ora fare un sync per avere la versione corretta.

```
# emerge --sync

# eix amdgpu-pro-opencl 

* dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl

     Available versions:  ~17.50.552542^fms ~18.20.606296^fms ~18.20.684755^fms {ABI_X86="32 64"}

     Homepage:            https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

     Description:         Proprietary OpenCL implementation for AMD GPUs
```

----------

## saverik

mi da disponibile solo questa versione (cioe' quella di prima)

```

Xeon /home/saverik # emerge --ask amdgpu-pro-opencl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F   ] dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755  ABI_X86="(64) -32" 

Fetch instructions for dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * Please download the Radeon Software for Linux Driver 18.20 for Ubuntu 16 from

 *     https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

 * The archive should then be placed into your distfiles directory.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

!!! dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'

 * Please download the Radeon Software for Linux Driver 18.20 for Ubuntu 16 from

 *     https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

 * The archive should then be placed into your distfiles directory.

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'

Xeon /home/saverik # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Visto che sei in un sistema stable non e' che hai smascherato solo la versione vecchia?

Cosa torma il comando

```
# emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755
```

----------

## saverik

Ecco l'output:

```

Xeon /home/saverik # emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

xz: /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/distdir/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz: Permission denied

tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

 * ERROR: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1652:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  868:  Called default_src_unpack

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  895:  Called __eapi0_src_unpack

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  792:  Called unpack 'amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  556:  Called __unpack_tar 'xz -d'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  364:  Called __assert_sigpipe_ok 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   45:  Called __helpers_die 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1652:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  868:  Called default_src_unpack

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  895:  Called __eapi0_src_unpack

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  792:  Called unpack 'amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  556:  Called __unpack_tar 'xz -d'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  364:  Called __assert_sigpipe_ok 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   45:  Called __helpers_die 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04'

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che cosa ritorna il comando file /usr/portage/distfiles/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

----------

## saverik

```

Xeon /home/saverik # file /usr/portage/distfiles/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

/usr/portage/distfiles/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz: XZ compressed data

Xeon /home/saverik # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dice anche 'Permission denied', cosa torna un

```
# ls -l /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work 

# ls -l /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/distdir/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz
```

----------

## saverik

```

Xeon /home/saverik # ls -l /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work 

totale 0

Xeon /home/saverik # ls -l /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/distdir/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 66 16 gen 14.46 /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/distdir/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz -> /usr/portage/distfiles/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

Xeon /home/saverik # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non riesco a capire. Per prima cosa se compi il file da /usr/portage/distfiles nella tua home e cerchi di fare il tar funziona?

```
$ tar xvf amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz
```

----------

## saverik

si guarda di seguito l'output... non sembrano esserci problemi

```

saverik@Xeon /usr/portage/distfiles $ su

Password: 

Xeon /usr/portage/distfiles # tar xvf amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libllvm6.0-amdgpu_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/Packages

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0-runtime_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/glamor-amdgpu_1.19.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-pro-lib32_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-common-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-dev_1.14.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libosmesa6-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/gst-omx-amdgpu_1.0.0.1-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-radeon1_2.4.91-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-doc_1.14.0-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0-dev_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/clinfo-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libglapi-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/vulkan-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-pro-install

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-ext_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm2-amdgpu_2.4.91-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu-pro-base_18.20-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-glx_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/xserver-xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu_1.4.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-dev_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/vulkan-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm2-amdgpu_2.4.91-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/glamor-amdgpu-dev_1.19.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-egl1-mesa_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libopencl1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libxatracker2-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/clinfo-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-core_18.20-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-glx_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles1-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0-dev_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-appprofiles_18.20-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-utils_2.4.91-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/glamor-amdgpu-dev_1.19.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/glamor-amdgpu_1.19.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-dev_2.4.91-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/ids-amdgpu_1.0.0-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/gst-omx-amdgpu_1.0.0.1-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-radeon1_2.4.91-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/xserver-xorg-amdgpu-video-amdgpu_1.4.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libglapi-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-dri_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-server0_1.14.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-dev_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libopencl1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-client0_1.14.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-server0_1.14.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dri_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/vulkan-amdgpu_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/vulkan-amdgpu_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libosmesa6-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-egl1-mesa_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-dev_1.14.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/opencl-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-amdgpu1_2.4.91-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-omx-drivers_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-omx-drivers_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-dkms_18.20-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-pro-core_18.20-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-common-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libosmesa6-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa-drivers_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/opencl-orca-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-client0_1.14.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/opencl-orca-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-glx_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-ext_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-install

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libxatracker-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles1-amdgpu-mesa_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/opencl-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-va-drivers_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/wayland-protocols-amdgpu_1.13-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libxatracker-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-runtime_6.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-utils_2.4.91-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/roct-amdgpu-pro-dev_1.0.8-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-runtime_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-cursor0_1.14.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles2-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/Release

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/amdgpu-lib32_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu-pro_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0-runtime_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu-pro-dev_18.20-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/llvm-amdgpu-6.0-doc_6.0-684755_all.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libosmesa6-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/opencl-amdgpu-pro-dev_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgles1-amdgpu-mesa-dev_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm-amdgpu-dev_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libllvm6.0-amdgpu_6.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libwayland-amdgpu-cursor0_1.14.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libegl1-amdgpu-mesa-drivers_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgbm1-amdgpu-pro-dev_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-dev_2.4.91-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libdrm-amdgpu-amdgpu1_2.4.91-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-mesa-glx_18.0.0-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libxatracker2-amdgpu_18.0.0-684755_i386.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/roct-amdgpu-pro_1.0.8-684755_amd64.deb

amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04/libgl1-amdgpu-pro-dri_18.20-684755_amd64.deb

Xeon /usr/portage/distfiles # 

```

ma la cosa che non capisco e' perche ci sono problemi nell'estazione:

```

Xeon /home/saverik/Scrivania/Samsung-Driver-Xpress_M2070 # emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

xz: /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/distdir/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz: Permission denied

tar: This does not look like a tar archive

tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors

 * ERROR: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1652:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  868:  Called default_src_unpack

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  895:  Called __eapi0_src_unpack

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  792:  Called unpack 'amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  556:  Called __unpack_tar 'xz -d'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  364:  Called __assert_sigpipe_ok 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   45:  Called __helpers_die 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 1652:  Called default

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  868:  Called default_src_unpack

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  895:  Called __eapi0_src_unpack

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  792:  Called unpack 'amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  556:  Called __unpack_tar 'xz -d'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  364:  Called __assert_sigpipe_ok 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line   45:  Called __helpers_die 'unpack: failure unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04'

```

asp che ti posto il mio make.conf e fstab :

```

fstab

/dev/sdb4 / ext4 defaults 0 2

```

```

make.conf

######################################

######################################

###########################

##########################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

LC_MESSAGES=C

######

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=""

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

#########

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

##XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

##XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -qt4 -gnome acpi alsa bluetooth glamor gtk3 lm_sensors mtp multilib dhclient networkmanager savedconfig thunar usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma e' l'unico pacchetto che ti da questo errore?

----------

## xdarma

 *saverik wrote:*   

> si guarda di seguito l'output... non sembrano esserci problemi
> 
> ```
> 
> saverik@Xeon /usr/portage/distfiles $ su
> ...

 

Forse il proprietario e/o i permessi del file sono sbagliati?

----------

## sabayonino

manca l'opzione -J (maiuscola) per l'archivio "xz"

oppure "-a" per l'autoriconoscimento del formato (supportato)

```
# tar xvpJf <archivio>.tar.gz
```

```
# tar xvpaf <archivio>.tar.xz
```

occorre vedere se c'è un errore nell'ebuild (ma l'ho usata anche io quella versione senza problemi) se mpre se non è stato modificato manualmente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> manca l'opzione -J (maiuscola) per l'archivio "xz"

 

Con la versione x.y (non ricordo piu' da quando), tar non necessita ne di specificare il tipo di compressione ne di specificare -a per riconoscerla, ma basta tar xvf nome_archivio.tz.{gz,xz,bz2,...}

----------

## saverik

```

Saverik@Xeon /usr/portage $ su

Password: 

Xeon /usr/portage # chmod -R 777  /usr/portage/

Xeon /usr/portage # emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib_src_unpack

>>> Unpacking opencl-orca-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_amd64.deb to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Unpacking data.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

>>> Install amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image category dev-libs

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

>>> Completed installing amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image

 * Final size of build directory: 329700 KiB (321.9 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:  105200 KiB (102.7 MiB)

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Pro

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

Switching to ocl-icd OpenCL interface... done

>>> Recording dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Pro

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

averik@Xeon /usr/portage $ su

Password: 

Xeon /usr/portage # chmod -R 777  /usr/portage/

Xeon /usr/portage # emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib_src_unpack

>>> Unpacking opencl-orca-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_amd64.deb to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Unpacking data.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

>>> Install amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image category dev-libs

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

>>> Completed installing amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image

 * Final size of build directory: 329700 KiB (321.9 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:  105200 KiB (102.7 MiB)

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Pro

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

Switching to ocl-icd OpenCL interface... done

>>> Recording dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Proaverik@Xeon /usr/portage $ su

Password: 

Xeon /usr/portage # chmod -R 777  /usr/portage/

Xeon /usr/portage # emerge =dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib_src_unpack

>>> Unpacking opencl-orca-amdgpu-pro-icd_18.20-684755_amd64.deb to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Unpacking data.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04-abi_x86_64.amd64

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/work/amdgpu-pro-18.20-684755-ubuntu-16.04 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755

>>> Install amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image category dev-libs

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_install

>>> Completed installing amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755/image

 * Final size of build directory: 329700 KiB (321.9 MiB)

 * Final size of installed tree:  105200 KiB (102.7 MiB)

>>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755::gentoo

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Pro

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

Switching to ocl-icd OpenCL interface... done

>>> Recording dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package dev-libs/amdgpu-pro-opencl-18.20.684755:

 * Please note that using proprietary OpenCL libraries together with the

 * Open Source amdgpu stack is not officially supported by AMD. Do not ask them

 * for support in case of problems with this package.

 * 

 * Furthermore, if you have the whole AMDGPU-Pro stack installed this package

 * will almost certainly conflict with it. This might change once AMDGPU-Pro

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * has become officially supported by Gentoo.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

Ho riaggiornato i permessi della cartella /usr/portage/distfiles e si e' sbloccato il tutto

Ma non so come mai erano sbagliati.Forse uno sbaglio durante la compilazione dovuto ad una uscita senza aver prima smontato il disco...boh!!!!

Un grazie a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' tanto sicuro dare 777 a /usr/portage (dai il diritto a tutti di scrivere, leggere ed eseguire codice in questa directory), il metodo giusto era dare chown -R portage:portage /usr/portage

----------

## saverik

ok... provvedo subito.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho riaggiornato i permessi della cartella /usr/portage/distfiles e si e' sbloccato il tutto
> 
> Ma non so come mai erano sbagliati.Forse uno sbaglio durante la compilazione dovuto ad una uscita senza aver prima smontato il disco...boh!!!!
> ...

 

Più probabilmente è l'abuso dell'account di root...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Saverik@Xeon /usr/portage $ su
> ...

 

Oltre al cambio di proprietario e gruppo, forse è meglio reimpostare i permessi a 664.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In se dovresti cambiare le cartelle in 755 e i file in 644 ma a questo punto magari ti conviene cancellare il contenuto /usr/portage/ e rifare il sync (/usr/portage con chmod 755 e chown portage:portage)

----------

## sabayonino

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   manca l'opzione -J (maiuscola) per l'archivio "xz" 
> 
> Con la versione x.y (non ricordo piu' da quando), tar non necessita ne di specificare il tipo di compressione ne di specificare -a per riconoscerla, ma basta tar xvf nome_archivio.tz.{gz,xz,bz2,...}

   :Shocked:   mi sono perso qualche changelog ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *sabayonino wrote:*   manca l'opzione -J (maiuscola) per l'archivio "xz" 
> 
> Con la versione x.y (non ricordo piu' da quando), tar non necessita ne di specificare il tipo di compressione ne di specificare -a per riconoscerla, ma basta tar xvf nome_archivio.tz.{gz,xz,bz2,...}    mi sono perso qualche changelog ?

 

Se per quello io l'ho scoperto qui sul forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

